# neues Fully



## Chrige (25. März 2011)

Hallo Ladies!

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu im Forum, habe mich aber in letzter Zeit etwas durchgelesen.
Ich habe nun also eine Frage an die Experten hier drin: 
Ich bin nun seit drei Jahren regelmässig auf dem Bike unterwegs. Im Moment fahre ich ein Bergamont Evolve und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden. Trotzdem spiele ich im Moment mit dem Gedanken, ein neues Fully zu kaufen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Bike etwas schwer ist, ich ziemlich schlecht damit klettere und ich auch in technischen Bereichen nicht eins mit meinem Bike bin. Ich werde aber nur ein neues kaufen, wenn es wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. 
Natürlich werde ich das Bike zuerst probefahren, bevor ich ein neues kaufe. Da es aber sooooo viele Bikes gibt, weiss ich gar nicht, wo ich beginnen soll. Bis jetzt wurden mir das Specialized Stump Jumper und das Scott Genius von Freunden empfohlen.
Gibt es noch andere Fullies, die ihr mir empfehlen würden? 
Zu meinem Einsatzgebiet: Im Normalfall sind es Touren von etwa 50km und 1000-1500 Hm. Runter geht es aber über Singletrails (daher Fully).
Die Kosten sind im Moment noch zweitrangig, da ich bereit wäre auch mehr Geld für ein Bike auszugeben, dass eins mit mir wird.

Ich freue mich über jeden Vorschlag und Beratung eurerseits. 

Ich wünsche euch jetzt schon ein schönes, hoffentlich sonniges Wochenende.

Gruss aus der Schweiz,

Chrige


----------



## scylla (25. März 2011)

gute Klettereigenschaften + lange Touren + viel Reserven bergab (+ Preis egal ) 
= Liteville 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

Chrige 
wenn du was "gutes"  suchst... gibts auch in einer anderen farbe


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

Will den lilanen haben 
Jetzt! 
Gib!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Will den lilanen haben
> Jetzt!
> Gib!



zumal nicht einfach  nur  lila lackiert,- sondern  lila eloxiert... 

Melle,- 
du willst meinen Hund,-  du willst den Rahmen,- was willst du  sonst noch von mir 

wir sehen uns.


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

Uuuuh, sogar eloxiert, da werds ja ganz wuschig inne Birne 

Ähm, das wäre erst einmal alles, danke Arthur.

Ja, spätestens auffe Dirtmasters, bring den süßen Wauzi mit.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Uuuuh, sogar eloxiert, da werds ja ganz wuschig inne Birne
> 
> Ähm, das wäre erst einmal alles, danke Arthur.
> 
> Ja, spätestens auffe Dirtmasters, bring den süßen Wauzi mit.



doch... einen wunsch habe ich an dich. 

bitte änder dein avatar bildchen,- du siehst so dünn+blass aus.


----------



## fairplay911 (25. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Uuuuh, sogar eloxiert, da werds ja ganz wuschig inne Birne
> 
> Ähm, das wäre erst einmal alles, danke Arthur.
> 
> Ja, spätestens auffe Dirtmasters, bring den süßen Wauzi mit.



macht das die Farbe??? weil mit dem Syrene biste doch super dabei 
kenne nen guten Pulverbeschichter ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2011)

Mir persönlich passt das Liteville nicht wie die Faust auf´s Auge. Wo ich mich sofort wie zu Hause gefühlt habe, war das BMC Trailfox. Leider hält die Verarbeitung nicht, was man von der schweizer Präszision erwartet, mein Mann hat sich nämlich eines gekauft. Aber probieren würde ich es an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall. Ich mag auch die Rotwild-Geometrie sehr gern. leider ist das R.X1 auch nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Chrige (25. März 2011)

Tja, ich werde mich mal etwas umschauen. 
Obwohl ich ja in der Schweiz wohne, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sogar bei uns BMC nicht mehr so verbreitet ist. Mein Freund hat auch eines und ich bin nicht so begeistert davon.
Wenn jemand noch mehr Vorschläge hat, einfach posten. Ich werde mich dann melden, wenn ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## thilli (25. März 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> und ich auch in technischen Bereichen *nicht eins mit meinem Bike bin.* Ich werde aber nur ein neues kaufen, *wenn es wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. *
> 
> Chrige




Specialized Stumpjumper !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2011)

..geh mal in einigen läden welche probesitzen und fahren . kann man so einfach nicht sagen , was passt .lapierre hat nette sachen , cube , nico is eh fein - aber eben ein geldfaktor .liteville auch ... und ob die dann wie arsch auf eimer passen , weiss man auch erst , wenn man probiert hat ... viel glück !!! ach ja - radon hat auch nette teilchen !!


----------

